# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Llojet e djathrave

## PINK

Ok, meqe ra muhabeti, se kam dashur te hap dhe teme kastile, per llojshmerite e djathrave. Ke preferoni me shume? Me emra mbase  :perqeshje:

----------


## land

> Brandon e ke gabim. Aq shume lloje djathrash ka ketej , sdi cte hash me pare.  p. s. Dua receta,


po te jap nje pjate shume te shijshme, behet shume shpejt, as dy minuta( une e bej per 30 sec)
Insalata Caprese

sallate kapreze me mozarella, feta domate, borzilok, vaj ulliri, pak kripe, nese te pelqen i shtie dhe pak rigon...sherbehet si antipasto, pra si starter jo si contorno.

shife ne foto sa e thjeshte behet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## land

> Ok, meqe ra muhabeti, se kam dashur te hap dhe teme kastile, per llojshmerite e djathrave. Ke preferoni me shume? Me emra mbase


une vdes per djath gorgonzola. ...ka dhe te tjere....po nja 50 lloje djathrash i mbaj mend permendesh

----------


## PINK

Ja si kjo mozzarella kemi dhe ne ketej. Une e ha, perdor shume. Kete e dija.  :buzeqeshje: . Ndonje recete tjeter. Po Jo gjellera  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Brandon,  :ngerdheshje: . 50 lloje I mban mend? Wanna be best friends forever?  :ngerdheshje: . Na jep ca emra ti kerkoj ketej. Jam tuj eksploru djathrat. Dje prova nje goat cheese. Borziloku ne ate sallaten siper I jep nje arome speciale mozzarelles. 1 vazo e kam mbjell/ blere dhe e mbaj ne kitchen . 1 gjethe perdite.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## derjansi

O Pink jo 50 po 500 lloje te maj men ai se nuk vyjn sen. Ma te mir se djathi i deles neper stane nuk ke me gjet kerkun hiqju mozzarellave lol

----------


## teta

> une vdes per djath gorgonzola. ...ka dhe te tjere....po nja 50 lloje djathrash i mbaj mend permendesh


oooo pika ime e dobet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

> Brandon, . 50 lloje I mban mend? Wanna be best friends forever? . Na jep ca emra ti kerkoj ketej. Jam tuj eksploru djathrat. Dje prova nje goat cheese. Borziloku ne ate sallaten siper I jep nje arome speciale mozzarelles. 1 vazo e kam mbjell/ blere dhe e mbaj ne kitchen . 1 gjethe perdite.


ASIAGO, BITTO, BRA, CACIOCAVALLO SILANO, CASCIOTTA DURBINO, CASTELMAGNO, CRESCENZA, FIORDILATTE, FIORE SARDO, FONTINA, MASCARPONE, MONTASIO, PECORINO ROMANO, PROVOLONE, RAGUSANO, TALEGGIO, SCAMORZA( ky esht si kackavalli jon ne kohen e enverit, por i prere ne copa te vogla).... vura ca djathra qe me pelqejne mua dhe qe me kujtohen shpejt e shpejt. :syte zemra: 


mos degjo derjansin se osht malok dhe ateist lol

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Ne familje me quajne miush nganjehere sepse ha shume djathe. Ne frigoriferin tim, jo gjithmone i gjen ato qe duhet, por gjithmone ka te pakten 4 - 5 lloje djathrash  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani per halloween jam duke organizuar nje mbremje 'vere dhe djathi' . Te shikojme si do dali e fundja vendos dhe ndonje foto nga llojet e ndryshme. 


Teme e lezetcme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## land

me too e pelqej shume djathin Fiori.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## teta

kam qene ne nje darke  profesionale ne wiesbaden -gjermani...atje ishte regjion ku prodhohej vere e vjeter dhe djathi

alaaa ca benin ata ,i provuam 5 lloje vere te patentuar me renome  shekullore te nje vije familjare dhe lloje speciale te djathrave

pappa si i shpjegonin ato,shekenc ne vete,apapa 40 min per  nje rend prej tyre

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un kam filluar te bie ne dashuri me kto djathrat me myk ai brie e ca te tjer qe sja mbaj mend emrin  :perqeshje: 
Po dhe me pecorino romano e kto kackavallrat e tjeta .
Si dhe djath bebe .
Dhe djath te bardh dele dhe dhie si te fresket fare dhe kte normal . 
Me pelqen te kem larmi djathrash ne frigorifer . :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prenceedi

une nder te preferuarit e mi kam Feten greke(djath i bardh)

----------


## land

> Un kam filluar te bie ne dashuri me kto djathrat me myk ai brie e ca te tjer qe sja mbaj mend emrin 
> Po dhe me pecorino romano e kto kackavallrat e tjeta .
> Si dhe djath bebe .
> Dhe djath te bardh dele dhe dhie si te fresket fare dhe kte normal . 
> Me pelqen te kem larmi djathrash ne frigorifer .


she she erdhi kjo djathngrensja tjeter :ngerdheshje: 


Brie eshte djath francez lol( nese s'gabohem kjo brie eshte krahine apo fshat francez), dhe mua me pelqen shume ky.... por gjen dhe ne itali sa te duash, andej nga svedia s'e di.


shume shpesh keto emrat e djathrave marrin emrin e vendit, apo fshatit ku jane shpikur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## land

> une nder te preferuarit e mi kam Feten greke(djath i bardh)


nuk di ballkani te bej djath lol, asnje shtet hic, veri vizen.


ty te pelqen se je mesuar, e bejn njesoj me djathin e bardhe qe bejne ne shqiperi.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Sa lloj kackavalli kemi ne shqiperi?
Mua me pelqen shume ky djathi i bute i bardhe emrin ke i thone manuri edhe cdo lloj djathi italian  maskarpone,
provolone,mocarela,fontina


Nese e gjeni ne ndonje vend provoni  formaela djathe me te mire skam ngrene

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## prenceedi

> nuk di ballkani te bej djath lol, asnje shtet hic, veri vizen.
> 
> 
> ty te pelqen se je mesuar, e bejn njesoj me djathin e bardhe qe bejne ne shqiperi.


jo or shoku jo.........mos na u hiq edhe kaq europianoamerikan tani.  :shkelje syri: 
Nuk po permend te gjithe llojet e djathrave qe me pelqejne se secili ka specifiken e vet te shijes dhe perdorimit.
Feta greke nuk ka asnje lidhje me djathin e bardhe te shqiperise.Dhe te siguroj se eshte shume e shijshme

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## drague

pak vere te bardhe me provolone

----------


## drague

> nuk di ballkani te bej djath lol, asnje shtet hic, veri vizen.
> 
> 
> ty te pelqen se je mesuar, e bejn njesoj me djathin e bardhe qe bejne ne shqiperi.


djathin e bardhe nuk e ben askush si ballkani.


noten 10 prej meje :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## land

> Jo Jo Plloqe, si tha dhe teta me lart- Vera dhe djathi eshte shkence me vete.. Francezet mbajne vendin e pare, hidh ca emra me shume. Hajde harraqe. lol. Ska si djathi I mire.


qe esht shkenc me vete ta kesh te kopsitur ate pune ti, italia dhe franca bejne dhe veren me te mire dhe djathrat.

pinki ke provuar ndonjehere smoked mozzarella...affumicata( ne italisht)???? provoje njeher lol dhe me thuaj

----------

